# I want 2 turkeys for pets!!!



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi there I wanted 2 turkeys as pets now are the turkeys loud and can they be kept with my chickens??????? 

I was looking at having the royal palms..... Live on 2 acre in desert but they will be in an enclosed aviary


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't answer your ??'s. but your like me now. I east them all!!! Lol


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

I have 4 turkeys! 2 male! They are neat pets and actually pretty quiet! And I kept then with my chickens and guineas! Never any problems! But I also kept then wormed once a month to prevent any problems! Only one problem is there poop is 3 times the size of a chickens lol but u should be fine if you have room!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I want turkeys too! And ducks. And emu's and peacocks! Lol


----------



## thesmallholding (Feb 22, 2013)

I have two turkeys and they're quite and can live with the chickens however mine are two males and fight so we have to separate them,


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

These are the ones I want!! Not sure should I hatch 2 eggs or buy 2 chicks if that's allowed????


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Pretty choice for turkey! Only turkey experience I have is with the wild ones that occasionally make the rounds through the neighborhood. Get a kick out of them. They're pretty funny. I had a male & female in my backyard the one day. She was busy bathing in the pile of woodboiler ashes. He was busy strutting his stuff when he thought I was looking. I would step up closer to the window and he start strutting and showing off his beautiful feathers. Step back from the window and he'd tuck his feathers down. Silly boy!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd buy a few chicks. That's just me.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

birdguy said:


> Hi there I wanted 2 turkeys as pets now are the turkeys loud and can they be kept with my chickens???????
> 
> I was looking at having the royal palms..... Live on 2 acre in desert but they will be in an enclosed aviary


The Royal Palms are active, thrifty turkeys, excellent foragers, and good flyers. Standard weights are 16 pounds for young toms.They are a strikingly attractive and a small-sized turkey.(which makes them a great homestead bird) Ours were free range, keeping turkeys with chickens is not done in our area.

They are not as loud as say... a peacock. If you have no problems with a rooster crow you will not have a problem with a tom turkey gooble.

Great bird and best of luck!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Sundancers said:


> The Royal Palms are active, thrifty turkeys, excellent foragers, and good flyers. Standard weights are 16 pounds for young toms.They are a strikingly attractive and a small-sized turkey.(which makes them a great homestead bird) Ours were free range, keeping turkeys with chickens is not done in our area.
> 
> They are not as loud as say... a peacock. If you have no problems with a rooster crow you will not have a problem with a tom turkey gooble.
> 
> Great bird and best of luck!


Well not worried about sound but are they good if I live "near" houses hint: near


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Just worried if it may be too loud to bother any people around


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Reyna doesn't make loud noises?


----------



## thesmallholding (Feb 22, 2013)

I live in a village with houses extremely close and my two turkeys don't bother anyone at all, they have there gobble gobbles but it's nothing so don't worry


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

robopetz said:


> Reyna doesn't make loud noises?


She does when I leave the room but when I play with her she makes all sorts of weird high pitched noises.... But she is inside


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh ok, just was curious as I really would like one. One day, when the time is right.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

birdguy said:


> Well not worried about sound but are they good if I live "near" houses hint: near


I'm not sure your near and my near, would be the same. As you ask if they were loud ???

Maybe you would be best to go with 2 pet hens (turkey) ...


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Sundancers said:


> I'm not sure your near and my near, would be the same. As you ask if they were loud ???
> 
> Maybe you would be best to go with 2 pet hens (turkey) ...


Where can I buy just..... JUST 2 royal palms?????? I'm in the u.s now so it is easier i guess


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

We found ours in the local NC ag paper. (Some states have them and some don't.) Post a wanted ad at the local feed store, local livestock markets or check craigs list.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Sundancers said:


> We found ours in the local NC ag paper. (Some states have them and some don't.) Post a wanted ad at the local feed store, local livestock markets or check craigs list.


Okay I was wandering about hatching the eggs but, you have to buy 15 and I want 2 only two for now lol so I wanted to incubate here in AZ


----------

